# I would like some info on Toro Model# 38440



## eakeeper (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi,

I bought a snowblower from an auction (I haven't picked up the item yet). I searched online for a few hours to get some information on, but unable to find it. It must be an old model since I can't find any information at all.

All the information I have on this snowblower:
TORO Snowblower, model #38440, serial #9100020, 6.5 hp motor, 20 inches wide.

I need help if anyone familiar with this snowblower. 

Is it light duty home use? Or Is it a commercial use? It was used by the local Park district before it went on for an auction. So, I would assume it may be built for the commercial use.
How much does this model cost originally? Doesn't have to be exact, just guestimate would help.
Is there any website to get manual or any additional information for it? The description of the auction doesn't indicate the manual is included. So, I am not sure if it would come with it or not.


I don't know a thing about the snowblower, so any help would greatly appreciate it.:smile_big:


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

eakeeper said:


> ..TORO Snowblower, model #38440, serial #9100020, 6.5 hp motor, 20 inches wide.
> ..


Could it be this? https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=23675
I changed that link.. first one would not resolve.
The actual manual says all serial numbers 210000001 and up
The service manual shows two versions... one is called Duraforce and is 6.5HP


----------



## eakeeper (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information. I think it is the same one. I saw a quite a bit of information online on CCR3650 before I post my question here. However, I didn't know CCR3650 was referring to the Model #38440 Snowthrower until I read the manual that I download from the link that you provided me. I really do appreciate your reply. It's an old model for sure and I paid $120.00 for it. I hope it would last me a few years at least until I can afford the buy brand new one. Thanks again!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

eakeeper said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I think it is the same one. I saw a quite a bit of information online on CCR3650 before I post my question here. However, I didn't know CCR3650 was referring to the Model #38440 Snowthrower until I read the manual that I download from the link that you provided me. I really do appreciate your reply. It's an old model for sure and I paid $120.00 for it. I hope it would last me a few years at least until I can afford the buy brand new one. Thanks again!


You are very welcome... and it looks like you are a recently new member... so hello! 
BTW: Don't be in too big of a hurry to by new equipment.... sometimes the older machines are better quality... especially if they've not been neglected. 
I fix up a lot of 40 year old machines as a hobby.... I'm not looking for anything new anytime soon.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF eakeeper

Toro is great for offering support. Just go to the Toro site and punch in the units info and you can find parts & manuals. https://www.toro.com/en/parts

I'll look up parts there and then use the part number to shop around to see about price and availibility, Ebay, amazon, ... all kinds of on line sources and the big box stores and hardware stores will have some of the common stuff on hand, belts, blades, ...


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

They cost about 400-450 new. They are light and work great. Make sure the head bolts are tight if they are loose change the head gasket.


----------

